# Is the Twilight series Overrated And OverHyped?



## rockstar99 (Nov 28, 2009)

I think its sucks i dont enjoy it all


----------



## CrimsoniteX (Nov 28, 2009)

Yes it is. Luckily, it is a great tool for us. Allow me to explain:

If I guy likes Twilight, he is gay. Straight up. I'm not talking about the "ghey" gay, I'm talking about the "I love giant penis in and around my orifice" gay.

If a girl likes twilight, its the only warning sign you need to steer clear of her. She is either overly insecure with an unrealistic and hopeless idea of what love is, or she is an attention whore and is just jumping on whats popular in an effort to seem "cool" (obviously she is mildly retarded as well, thinking Twilight is cool to begin with).


----------



## Hatsu (Nov 28, 2009)

CrimsoniteX said:
			
		

> Yes it is. Luckily, it is a great tool for us. Allow me to explain:
> 
> If I guy likes Twilight, he is gay. Straight up. I'm not talking about the "ghey" gay, I'm talking about the "I love giant penis in and around my orifice" gay.
> 
> If a girl likes twilight, its the only warning sign you need to steer clear of her. She is either overly insecure with an unrealistic and hopeless idea of what love is, or she is an attention whore and is just jumping on whats popular in an effort to seem "cool" (obviously she is *totally retarded* as well, thinking Twilight is cool to begin with).



Fix'd


----------



## Domination (Nov 28, 2009)

All I can say is: "PETA SAVE THE POOR CLASSICAL VAMPIRES!!!!"


----------



## Vidboy10 (Nov 28, 2009)

CrimsoniteX said:
			
		

> If I guy likes Twilight, he is gay. Straight up. I'm not talking about the "ghey" gay, I'm talking about the "I love giant penis in and around my orifice" gay.


Dude, That was completely unnecessary.


----------



## nutella (Nov 28, 2009)

CrimsoniteX said:
			
		

> If I guy likes Twilight, he is gay. Straight up. I'm not talking about the "ghey" gay, I'm talking about the "I love giant penis in and around my orifice" gay.


True. Would you like a cookie sir?


----------



## CrimsoniteX (Nov 28, 2009)

Hatsu said:
			
		

> CrimsoniteX said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yes, yes I would


----------



## nutella (Nov 28, 2009)

CrimsoniteX said:
			
		

> hamtotem said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You got it.


----------



## Vidboy10 (Nov 28, 2009)

CrimsoniteX said:
			
		

> Vidboy10 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



So, when you meet a gay guy your just going to first thing your going to know is that they love twilight?
Thats really stereotypical.

And who was the douche bag who voted "Nah it deserves it"?


----------



## Domination (Nov 28, 2009)

Vidboy10 said:
			
		

> CrimsoniteX said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



There are people who like it, seriously. I've seen a few tempers who like it.


----------



## CrimsoniteX (Nov 28, 2009)

Vidboy10 said:
			
		

> CrimsoniteX said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Umm that's not what I said. I said "If he loves twilight, he is gay" not "If he is gay, he loves twilight." Two entirely different things.


----------



## delta123 (Nov 28, 2009)

the book has its merits. the movie on the other hand is too over-hyped.


----------



## ZAFDeltaForce (Nov 28, 2009)

CrimsoniteX said:
			
		

> Yes it is. Luckily, it is a great tool for us. Allow me to explain:
> 
> If I guy likes Twilight, he is gay. Straight up. I'm not talking about the "ghey" gay, I'm talking about the "I love giant penis in and around my orifice" gay.
> 
> If a girl likes twilight, its the only warning sign you need to steer clear of her. She is either overly insecure with an unrealistic and hopeless idea of what love is, or she is an attention whore and is just jumping on whats popular in an effort to seem "cool" (obviously she is mildly retarded as well, thinking Twilight is cool to begin with).


I agree, though I must add this should apply to people who are Twilight fanatics, and not people who enjoy or derive a mild sense of entertainment from it.


----------



## KingdomBlade (Nov 28, 2009)

Care to explain this, Mr.rockstar? 



			
				rockstar99 said:
			
		

> even i like twilight



Anyway, I shall direct the Steph haters to this:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Host_(novel)

I like Twilight. And I'm a guy. Although I'm not a fanatic who wears Team Edward t-shirts around the streets, please quit whining about Twilight. How many threads have I seen about this kind of stuff?.... A lot. C'mon guys, some people have different tastes, so don't whine because your tastes don't match theirs.


----------



## naglaro00 (Nov 28, 2009)

delta123 said:
			
		

> the book has its merits. the movie on the other hand is too over-hyped.


This


----------



## rockstar99 (Nov 28, 2009)

i was talking abou the first book back then after reading on seeing the movie it just kinda sucks


----------



## outgum (Nov 28, 2009)

OverHyped? Yes
OverRated? No

Its good, I enjoyed it, go ahead CrimsoniteX call me gay, Doesnt change the fact i have a girlfriend or such? idc

The books were amazing, the movies not so amazing, ill give all of you that.
The Books brought out a new idea on vampires, and developed them into something else, You cant say its wrong, cause they never really existed, so what the hell do you know?

Anyways.


----------



## GreatZimkogway (Nov 28, 2009)

I read it, liked it for a while.  Then actually thought about it and realized that everyone was right.  It's a poorly written book series.


----------



## Shinryuji (Nov 28, 2009)

Staunch hater here for 2 major reasons and a myriad of others.
Firstly, I will admit that I have not read "the Host" but the whole Twilight saga is very poorly written, and while the fact that she appeals to the 13-16 female agegroup, which is actually impressive, is a good thing (a lot of girls I know stopped reading at that age), the ammount of press she gets for is ludicrously over the top. 
The other main problem I have is that it is not good literature, and should never be considered as such (not my opinion but the technical knowledge of several literary critics that I have got in contact with through my aunt, who happens to be a journalist 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ), yet people who don't read very deeply will think it as such, and then are likely to get put off by real literature, like the Aeneid (real literature with an insane amount of political and cultural undertones littered through the whole epic) or Inferno (the effects this has had on modern culture is immense, and it's actually really interesting enyway). I don't mind if people read the books, but they are in no way as good as lots of people make them out to be.


----------



## KingdomBlade (Nov 28, 2009)

Please, do read The host. It may change your mind about Steph being a "horrible author".


----------



## Shakraka (Nov 28, 2009)

.


----------



## Vidboy10 (Nov 29, 2009)

Shakraka said:
			
		

> Someone hasn't taken basic geometry.


I lol'd.


----------



## DeMoN (Nov 29, 2009)

The main issue here is that gamers probably wouldn't be interested in romance novels.  I tried reading the book but stopped halfway because it was just too boring for me.


----------



## Mei-o (Nov 29, 2009)

Is this a trick question?


----------



## jan777 (Nov 29, 2009)

looks like Edward doesnt have to be gay alone..


----------



## iPikachu (Nov 29, 2009)

^ thats... really gay.


Spoiler: do not click













i read all 4 books. and.. more of a generic failvampire thing to me i guess.


----------



## NeSchn (Nov 29, 2009)

It sucks dogballs, I only watched it because one of my hot friends was like "OMG We should watch Twilight!" I was like "Ummmm, Ok" lawlawlawl


----------



## Sonia (Nov 29, 2009)

hamtotem said:
			
		

> CrimsoniteX said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




OH MY GOD.

I so want that cookie. Can I have one, too?


----------



## nutella (Nov 30, 2009)

Sonia said:
			
		

> OH MY GOD.
> 
> I so want that cookie. Can I have one, too?



Sure thing. I'm feeling generous today.


----------



## Framework43 (Nov 30, 2009)

Hmm...

Its not THAT bad. The books are pretty good but I feel like its not the most amazing piece of literature in the world. The movie isn't that great though. The movie is really bad because it just doesn't describe the book in one whole and its started the whole Team Edward and Team Jacob shit. A lot of the time people just want to watch it for the male actors and the incredibly weird vampire and human relationship. What makes fans even crazier for New Moon is the vampire/werewolf/human nonsexual threesome. 

I think that a lot of "haters" as they say are not hating on the series itself that much but the over-exaggerating fangirls instead.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Nov 30, 2009)

I just watched Twilight in cinema couple of days ago, and I've never read the book..

Movie that has vampires, who walk at the daylight, but glitter, and vampire who is 109 years old goes to High School, and movie with vampires without one single fang (except from that awfully designed werewolfs) is a terrible terrible movie that ruins the vision of a vampire.....OK, if they made it with some "creatures" but please, why the hell do they need to be vampires?!
Vampire that glitter on daylight?!?!?!?!

I mean, movie is not all that boring, but stupid as hell! I had some fun watching it, but really, I don't see the appeal!


----------



## Veho (Nov 30, 2009)

I blame Anne Rice.


----------



## Paulieo (Dec 1, 2009)

I don't really like Twilight either, but I don't see what's so unrealistic and hopeless about having a boyfriend that is polite and loves his girlfriend. If you can't do that then your pretty sad. The vampire part is pretty unrealistic, but other than that I don't see why it's so impossible to have a loving and polite partner.


----------



## CrimsoniteX (Dec 1, 2009)

Paulieo said:
			
		

> I don't really like Twilight either, but I don't see what's so unrealistic and hopeless about having a boyfriend that is polite and loves his girlfriend. If you can't do that then your pretty sad. The vampire part is pretty unrealistic, but other than that I don't see why it's so impossible to have a loving and polite partner.



That's not the problem. The problem is that this book, and many other romance novels, give girls an unrealistic version of what love is. They grow up reading shit like this, and then they expect guys to act that way all the time, and get pissy when they don't.

In the real world, a relationship is an equal part investment. Ladies - want us to cuddle with you in public, hold the door for you while going into a restaurant, and buy you flowers just because we love you? Support us in everything we do, give us the time to ourselves that we need, and for gods sake go down on us once and a while.

Some people may not like to hear it, but it is the truth.


----------



## agony (Dec 1, 2009)

I don;t like twilight but I really want to see the last book as a movie. An r-rated b grade movie. should be fun.



			
				Toni Plutonij said:
			
		

> I just watched Twilight in cinema couple of days ago, and I've never read the book..
> 
> Movie that has vampires, who walk at the daylight, but glitter, and vampire who is 109 years old goes to High School, and movie with vampires without one single fang (except from that awfully designed werewolfs) is a terrible terrible movie that ruins the vision of a vampire.....OK, if they made it with some "creatures" but please, why the hell do they need to be vampires?!
> Vampire that glitter on daylight?!?!?!?!
> ...



The book is worse than the movie. Ten times worse.


----------



## Ame16787 (Dec 1, 2009)

im'  happy to see that 88% percent of you are not getting brainwashed by this touchy crap (if your girlfriend forces you to watch it you should at least ask "something" back 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ).....


----------



## Hop2089 (Dec 2, 2009)

Ame16787 said:
			
		

> im'  happy to see that 88% percent of you are not getting brainwashed by this touchy crap (if your girlfriend forces you to watch it you should at least ask "something" back
> 
> 
> 
> ...



My best friend and aunt wanted me to see New Moon but I got out of it both times by citing Homework and New Video Games as an excuse.  I don't want to be caught dead, alive, or otherwise watching New Moon, it's the epitome of fail in cinema even worse than Driven.


----------



## BORTZ (Dec 2, 2009)

it was fun to watch but i really dont like it.


----------



## Veho (Dec 3, 2009)

I watched it yesterday: 





_I bid you... velcome._​

Dammit that goatee is crooked... it doesn't look that crooked in the mirror   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  And gummi teeth don't work very well, they keep melting and sliding out and stuff. 


Anyway. Back on topic. The film. 



....it's _not good_.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





_Overall_, it's not an _appallingly horrible_ movie, as "appalingly horrible" goes. It's a bog standard vampire/werewolf flick, the plot is bearable, there's tons of gratuitous fanservice (another staple of the genre; vampires _always_ wear open shirts, and werewolves are _always_ naked to the waist), all in all yet another vamp flick, it's just that whenever one of the main characters opens his/her mouth _i want to *vomit.*_ 

WTF  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Who wrote that? That... that crap? Now I see why everyone says the author has no writing talent whatsoever. Everything else can be masked in the adaptation process, but the dialogues were taken verbatim, and give me a faint glimpse, as the unnameable horror that is her prose squirms and its oozing tendrils of pure undiluted _suck_ extend to engulf the world. Seriously, if the rest of the book is written like that... Gah  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 my brain. Every sentence is awkward, forced, artificial, overly melodramatic, grates on your ears and leaves your brain bent at horrible unnatural angles. _It's worse than Goth poetry._ 

That aside, we had a great time. We howled at the naked boys, waved "save Bambi, eat Bella" posters around, ate gummi teeth, rolled our eyes in unison, and all in all had fun. (It really helps if you take the film as an elaborate parody of the vampire genre.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


Back to the main question. Is it overhyped? Yes. Definitely. Overrated? Seeing as how all the reviews, critiques, references and posts _I've_ read say it's the worst piece of crap ever to be published and the general rating is '"negative infinity minus one" out of 10', I'd say, overrated it's _not_. For every squealing fangirl gluing more glitter to a poster of Edward, there's a sarcastic forum goer rolling his eyes and sharpening a stake. It kind of balances out.


----------



## prowler (Dec 3, 2009)

-never gunna watch it


----------



## Ame16787 (Dec 3, 2009)

Hop2089 said:
			
		

> Ame16787 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



i always  liked vampires as mithycal creatures!!!!! i just hate seeing a bunch of retards transforming  vampires in anorexic highschool fags who have nothing what  so ever related to a vampire apart form the teeth!!! it's just to much!!!!!! i  bet that Nosferatu is revolting into his own grave as we speak!!!!!!


----------



## Sonia (Dec 5, 2009)

hamtotem said:
			
		

> Sonia said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Omg yaaaaaay~! I'll give you a hug in return.  *Hughug*


----------



## Aeladya (Dec 5, 2009)

CrimsoniteX said:
			
		

> Yes it is. Luckily, it is a great tool for us. Allow me to explain:
> 
> If I guy likes Twilight, he is gay. Straight up. I'm not talking about the "ghey" gay, I'm talking about the "I love giant penis in and around my orifice" gay.
> 
> If a girl likes twilight, its the only warning sign you need to steer clear of her. She is either overly insecure with an unrealistic and hopeless idea of what love is, or she is an attention whore and is just jumping on whats popular in an effort to seem "cool" (obviously she is mildly retarded as well, thinking Twilight is cool to begin with).




Thank you, I completely agree. I read half of the book and decided that the stalking was enough. Any normal chick would have called the cops on his ass. I do think that the guy they chose for Jacob in the movie is kinda hot though with his shirt off...only plus side to the series 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. This woman totally ruined vampires for me...thanks lady...


----------



## Lotos (Dec 8, 2009)

I can't judge it, as I haven't read any of the books or have seen any of the movies.  I'll just ignorantly say it's over-hyped as I don't want to sit through one of movies with the ugly actors or be assed to read a Twilight book if I haven't even opened a book that I have been meaning to read.


----------



## jakey103 (Dec 10, 2009)

I hate it. Recycled crap storyline with added cheesiness and random love scenes that dont even make sense. Lame special effects, bad atmosphere, and generally aimed at teenage girls. But whats even worse is how much people go on about it. I can proudly say, "I hate twilight!"


----------



## outgum (Dec 11, 2009)

It still amazes me how people who hate it rant on and on about how much they hate it, all it does is advertise it essentially, and thats what they want, if people talk about it, good or bad, there getting what they want?

like i said earlier in this thread, i like twilight, you have to read the books, ALL of them to appriciate them sadly.


----------



## GreatZimkogway (Dec 11, 2009)

outgum said:
			
		

> It still amazes me how people who hate it rant on and on about how much they hate it, all it does is advertise it essentially, and thats what they want, if people talk about it, good or bad, there getting what they want?
> 
> like i said earlier in this thread, i like twilight, you have to read the books, ALL of them to appriciate them sadly.



Well, I disagree.  I've read all 4 books; and find them quite shitty.  The style they're written in is done poorly, the story is just horrible, vampires don't sparkle, they're all emo, and Bella is just a dunce.  Face it, it's a poor book series that's overrated.


----------



## outgum (Dec 11, 2009)

Thats mearly someone elses opinion, While i agree some parts are poorly written, its still a good book, And how do you know vampires dont sparkle and there not emo at all O_O Bella is abit of a dunce, thats her character though, Unless you have meet a vampire in real life, then how can you tell me what one is SUPPOSED to be like? im not saying they have to sparkle, its just someone elses opinion of a vampire, and a book or movie or anything shouldnt be marked down on there interpretation of a vampire


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Dec 11, 2009)

outgum said:
			
		

> Thats *mearly* someone elses opinion, While i agree some parts are poorly written, its still a good book, And how do you know vampires dont sparkle and there not emo at all O_O Bella is abit of a dunce, thats her character though, Unless you have meet a vampire in real life, then how can you tell me what one is SUPPOSED to be like? im not saying they have to sparkle, its just someone elses opinion of a vampire, and a book or movie or anything shouldnt be marked down on there interpretation of a vampire


*merely


----------



## Sonia (Dec 13, 2009)

I believe that the Blade vampires are truly what vampires are supposed to be like....

Blade kicks ass. :|


----------



## Pyrofyr (Dec 13, 2009)

While Blade does kickass he doesn't exactly respect vampire rules, but there's a reason he doesn't, teh same reason for Blackulas. *Vampires were never black*

However, you can't just turn around and say "Vampires never sparkled, we wanted to sparkle!" This isn't some fantasy Naruto bullshit, this is real life son! Vampires don't sparkle!

Oh and for people (inevitably it comes up) saying that people have freedom of speech, etc. That's fine and all, but there's a big difference between freedom of speech (being able to talk to someone on a low level) and freedom of mass production (being able to brainwash thousands into thinking vampires are glittery faggots).

This just means that I need to spread Tolkien around the net more though, so that people in 2,000 years don't think vampires are made of glitter that comes to life and only bite girls who are 'rawr naughty'.


----------



## Veho (Dec 13, 2009)

Pyrofyr said:
			
		

> this is real life son!


I find this bit ironic.


----------



## Pyrofyr (Dec 14, 2009)

That's not irony, that's not irony at all. Stop misusing that word.

It's sarcasm if anything. (Clearly since we're talking about fantasy here mang)


----------



## Veho (Dec 14, 2009)

Pyrofyr said:
			
		

> That's not irony, that's not irony at all.


"This is real life, and in real life, vampires don't sparkle." You can't tell me you did that on purpose. I mean, you can _say_ you did it on purpose, but I won't believe you.


----------



## Pyrofyr (Dec 14, 2009)

Then don't believe me.

What that book did was add fantasy to fantasy. Now we have 3 layers:

Real Life - Vampires don't exist, don't be silly!

Fantasy - Traditional vampires (People offset vampires throughout the age but they keep the spirit of the vampire to some extent)

Building on Fantasy - Keep nothing but the bare NEED TO HAVE, and then make it counter to it's source and sparkle like a faggot and be cool with everyday teenager drama instead of just biting the girl, sucking her blood,  and leaving her to die.


----------



## Veho (Dec 14, 2009)

Well, seeing how the _really_ traditional vampires are mindless, bloated, purple walking corpses with no fangs, _every_ other interpretation is just building on the fantasy, and you get to pick and choose the description you like most. 

But here's some food for thought. Bram Stoker's Dracula could walk around in daylight.


----------



## Pyrofyr (Dec 14, 2009)

And I'm sure that the fans at the time criticized him greatly, and the vampire stereotype was not changed. Vampires still don't walk around in sunlight.

The funny thing is that there are several animes that stay closer to the vampire reality than Twilight, and Japanese fuck everything over, like MapleStory anime having _Black Elves._


----------



## Veho (Dec 14, 2009)

Pyrofyr said:
			
		

> And I'm sure that the fans at the time criticized him greatly, and the vampire stereotype was not changed. Vampires still don't walk around in sunlight.
> *sigh*
> The fans loved the book, but you're right about it not changing the vampire stereotype. Vampire legends and "lore" of that time had vampires walking around in the sun. The notion of sunlight killing vampires is relatively new.
> 
> QUOTE(Pyrofyr @ Dec 14 2009, 04:19 PM) vampire reality


There you go again


----------



## Burnedmagix (Dec 14, 2009)

the person who made twilight is a marshmellow


----------



## 67birdman (Dec 14, 2009)

I hate that twilight bullshit, so _*snip_, whats the point of it?


----------



## Pyrofyr (Dec 14, 2009)

The point of it, is probably to be gay.


----------



## ZeWarrior (Dec 15, 2009)

Wheres the "Yes, its overrated (and overhyped) by teenage girls, but its still a decent series" option? o_0


----------



## Tsuchy (Dec 15, 2009)

I love 90% the way you guys think xD


----------



## PettingZoo (Dec 15, 2009)

I dislike this book and the series which follows it.


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Dec 16, 2009)

PettingZoo said:
			
		

> I dislike this book and the series which follows it.


+1


----------

